# Car rentals are so much cheaper for last minute "planners"



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2010)

I bid $13 on Priceline for a mid-size car for our April trip to Maui, and now I see the rates on Hotwire are $50 cheaper for the same dates, same car type.

Seriously, $243 now for two weeks, all taxes included on Hotwire.  How low can it go?  That difference could have paid for one of our bags to go RT on United.  

When will I ever learn; I know the best deals are at the last minute.   I feel stupid for bidding on Priceline now.  

At least I got Hertz with Priceline.  Although I am no fan of any of the car rental companies, because most have been okay, and Alamo has pretty old cars on the island, we have noticed, and sometimes they're really dirty.  

I hope Hertz doesn't try to tell us that a small compact car is a mid-size, and then Rick will have to get insistent.  That did happen to us in San Diego with Hertz this past summer.  They tried to say a Malibu is a full-sized car.   Then they put us into a Saturn Aura, although I cannot remember what that car was called, but it sure wasn't full-sized either.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 3, 2010)

*Just a roll of dice*



rickandcindy23 said:


> I bid $13 on Priceline for a mid-size car for our April trip to Maui, and now I see the rates on Hotwire are $50 cheaper for the same dates, same car type.
> 
> Seriously, $243 now for two weeks, all taxes included on Hotwire.  How low can it go?  That difference could have paid for one of our bags to go RT on United.
> 
> ...



Know what you mean!  It's just luck. In January I caught a Priceline Alamo Intermediate car for $210 for eleven days in Maui over July 4th, taxes and fees included.  However I still can't bring down my costs in Big Island.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Car rentals are not always cheaper for last minute planners.

It all has to do with supply and demand.  It's similar to airline tickets.

The car rental companies try to anticipate demand and price accordingly.  If time gets close and their is surplus inventory, they reduce prices and make more inventory available, at even lower rates, through sites such as Priceline and Hotwire.  If demand increases, they jack up prices as the time approaches.

There have been many occasions when I have procrastinated making reservations, and it ended up costing me a lot more money.  You can't make a blanket statement that rates are cheaper for last minute planners.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2010)

Twice this has happened to me in less than three months.  Our Orlando trip I bid Priceline, and got my low bid, and I had the same thing happen.  Disappointing!  

It sure feels like last-minute people get the best deals.  I am still watching Alamo for the prices to go even lower than Hotwire.  That is how it went before, so I assume Alamo will be cheaper in a few days. 

Really low prices on Maui right now, so if you haven't bid on a car through Priceline for April-May, I would say $10 a day, instead of $13, for a mid-size.  

The way to ensure a good car rental rate is to book and cancel (the old reservation), book and cancel, book and cancel, book and cancel, as many times as it takes.  :rofl:


----------



## BevL (Apr 3, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The way to ensure a good car rental rate is to book and cancel (the old reservation), book and cancel, book and cancel, book and cancel, as many times as it takes.  :rofl:



That's my strategy and then will try hotwire a week or so before we go.  I've always just stuck with what I had.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2010)

BevL said:


> That's my strategy and then will try hotwire a week or so before we go.  I've always just stuck with what I had.



I used to do that, and I was planning to do it this time, and the prices I was seeing were so high, I thought, "$13 per day for a mid-size will never make the bid," then it did.  What a bummer.  But I learned a lesson, and I really do think it is like gambling.  If you book that Priceline rate, then maybe it's better to stop looking and keep from having such regrets.  

Rick was already bemoaning the fact that I forgot to use our American Express card, so we would be covered by that insurance we joined a few years back.  I am beating myself up a bit over here, and it's so silly.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 4, 2010)

I didn't have such luck trying to catch one - I booked and canceled for a while thinking I'd get a good Priceline rate in the end but it didn't happen.  I didn't try until about a week before we left, but then pretty much tried every day and it kept telling me I should bid $22, $23, or they had a "deal" for me at $24.  I ended up keeping the best one we had gotten but it was still $433 for a compact for two weeks in Maui.  I've usually been able to get one for  $12 to $18 but not this trip - I thought maybe it was higher because it's Easter and we needed two weeks - dunno, but it didn't work


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 4, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> I didn't have such luck trying to catch one - I booked and canceled for a while thinking I'd get a good Priceline rate in the end but it didn't happen.  I didn't try until about a week before we left, but then pretty much tried every day and it kept telling me I should bid $22, $23, or they had a "deal" for me at $24.  I ended up keeping the best one we had gotten but it was still $433 for a compact for two weeks in Maui.  I've usually been able to get one for  $12 to $18 but not this trip - *I thought maybe it was higher because it's Easter and we needed two weeks - dunno, but it didn't work*


That is *precisely* the point I was trying to make in my previous comment.  Two weeks on Maui over Easter is a high demand period.

Last minute is cheaper only when there is surplus available.  When surplus is not available, last minute is *more expensive.*

****

But then, what's new about that??  For years people have known that when you travel off-peak is always cheaper.  And last minute travel off-peak is cheaper yet.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 4, 2010)

*Difficult to do...*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That is *precisely* the point I was trying to make in my previous comment.  Two weeks on Maui over Easter is a high demand period.
> 
> Last minute is cheaper only when there is surplus available.  When surplus is not available, last minute is *more expensive.*
> 
> ...



With timeshare weeks it is difficult to do 'last minute travel off-peak' if you own fixed weeks/unit like us -- June 28-July 12 in Maui.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That is *precisely* the point I was trying to make in my previous comment.  Two weeks on Maui over Easter is a high demand period.
> 
> Last minute is cheaper only when there is surplus available.  When surplus is not available, last minute is *more expensive.*
> 
> ...



We are not going over Easter; we are going exactly one week after Easter.  That is exactly why I should have waited.  I knew we were going at a very slow time, between two busy times, so they will have a glut of cars that sit will either sit there, or they will get used by people who are smarter.  

Being a week after the holiday seemed to keep prices on Orbitz very high for a long time, and they were also very high on Alamo for our dates.  Now prices are dropping like a lead balloon.  After Easter and before Memorial Day are apparently very slow for Hawaii, because you can get about any resort.  No whales, the kids are in school, etc.  

Born2Travel, can you take that car back, then re-price a vehicle using Hotwire for the second week?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 4, 2010)

i have been using hotwire a lot lately. i just booked with them for our upcoming san diego trip, $14.95 per day. couldn't find that price with the airline rentals. i will even give up getting air miles for a cheap rate.


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 4, 2010)

We are going to the Big Island ( Kona Coast Resort ) on Saturday. I have been monitoring the car rental prices for a full sized car and they have been dropping as there is a glut of cars. I am going to bid on Priceline in a day or two.

It is a matter of using common sense. Obviously certain times are going to be busy so it is wise to book early and then monitor the prices and rebook if they drop. During slow times, it is better to wait as prices will drop. Of course ti doesn't hurt to book early regardless as you can always cancel it unless you are locked in with a no-cancel provision.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 4, 2010)

I picked up a Hotwire deal for a work trip this summer to Kansas City and got the car for $5.95/day (midsize!!).


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Best to remember the Amex deal as it is a great value*



rickandcindy23 said:


> I used to do that, and I was planning to do it this time, and the prices I was seeing were so high, I thought, "$13 per day for a mid-size will never make the bid," then it did.  What a bummer.  But I learned a lesson, and I really do think it is like gambling.  If you book that Priceline rate, then maybe it's better to stop looking and keep from having such regrets.
> 
> Rick was already bemoaning the fact that I forgot to use our American Express card, so we would be covered by that insurance we joined a few years back.  I am beating myself up a bit over here, and it's so silly.




The Amex insurance ($19.95 or $24.95 for the whole rental period up to 28 days if I recall) is a tremendous value. Compare that to total coverage from the rental companies - charged per day - and you'll see what I mean. 

As for rental deals I've found shopping early as possible with one or more name brands & the preferred frequent user number they all offer and taking one (or two) of the best prices (remember to cancel the unwanted one!) is a good way to go.  Those can be canceled usually up to 24 hr prior with no penalty. Don't take a fixed, nonrefundable rate unless you are very happy with it. Then at the 7 day mark go for Priceline,Orbitz, whatever & IF they have a great deal take it & prepay. Then cancel the other reservation.  If there are no deals then you have at least  a reasonable reservation you can live with. If there is a last minute deal you can take it without penalty. Best of both worlds. 

I feel non-refundable deals made too early in the process tend not to work out & so I avoid those.


----------



## Robert D (Apr 4, 2010)

pointsjunkie said:


> i have been using hotwire a lot lately. i just booked with them for our upcoming san diego trip, $14.95 per day. couldn't find that price with the airline rentals. i will even give up getting air miles for a cheap rate.



I think you can almost always get a lower price on cars and hotels on Priceline vs. Hotwire.  I use Hotwire plus info on Biddingfortravel.com to determine how much to bid on Priceline.  I think the key is to check the car prices every 2-3 days for a particular rental and book the best price you can then bid on Priceline inside of a week (usually 2-3 days) before traveling.  Most of the time you'll get a lower price on PL (sometimes signficantly lower).


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Maui at $15/day*

On Friday we were still able to get a car with priceline.com at 15/day. This is a great rate to me. Only my wife and I will be in the car so it doesn't have to be too fancy. (At least not for me.)

Is that good for Maui from July 23 to July 30th? I am stuck if it's not. 

What are great rates for Honolulu? I haven't booked a car there yet, but need to for the following week starting on the 30th of July.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 4, 2010)

BevL said:


> That's my strategy and then will try hotwire a week or so before we go.  I've always just stuck with what I had.



I started doing that years ago, but I needed to call each agency.  In addition, I had all my coupons lined up to see what my lowest price would be.  It took so long to do it that way.  I'm glad we have the internet now.

Sue


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know that this strategy works for Orlando.  Rentals seem expensive all the time for family sized vehicles (i.e. minivans).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2010)

3kids4me said:


> I don't know that this strategy works for Orlando.  Rentals seem expensive all the time for family sized vehicles (i.e. minivans).



I agree.  We wanted a minivan for an Orlando trip, having a car seat and four adults, but the cost was three times the price of a full-size car. The full-sized Impala worked well, and we were glad the car rental company didn't insist a Malibu is full-sized for that trip.  

This is something companies do when they don't have a full-sized car.  They give you whatever they have in the mid-sized class and try to convince you that is what you purchased.  Hertz did this to us in Southern California.


----------



## mshatty (Apr 7, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I bid $13 on Priceline for a mid-size car for our April trip to Maui, and now I see the rates on Hotwire are $50 cheaper for the same dates, same car type.
> 
> Seriously, $243 now for two weeks, all taxes included on Hotwire.  How low can it go?  That difference could have paid for one of our bags to go RT on United.
> 
> ...



This strategy doesn't work if you are flying to a limited supply and demand like Indianapolis.  For Orlando, Las Vegas, and Hawaii, this will probably work.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Mike, nice to see you again.


----------



## janej (Apr 7, 2010)

The same thing happened to me for my Jan trip to Denver.  I used priceline and got a full size car for $200 for four days (with all tax and fees).  I saved about $100 at the time.  Then the price on hotwire dropped to $150 a few weeks before the trip.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 7, 2010)

Robert D said:


> I think you can almost always get a lower price on cars and hotels on Priceline vs. Hotwire.  I use Hotwire plus info on Biddingfortravel.com to determine how much to bid on Priceline.  I think the key is to check the car prices every 2-3 days for a particular rental and book the best price you can then bid on Priceline inside of a week (usually 2-3 days) before traveling.  Most of the time you'll get a lower price on PL (sometimes signficantly lower).


For the traveling that I do, it's definitely not true that PL is generally lower than HW.  

In my experience it simply varies.  Sometimes PL is cheaper, sometimes HW is cheaper, sometimes it's cheaper to rent directly from a vendor.  For example, I have a car rental coming up in a week in which HW was more expensive than a direct rental from a vendor (Budget) and I stopped my PL bidding at $8 per day (which was the maximum bid to make it worthwhile to me to use PL instead of Budget).

But, as you mention, whenever one bids on PL, it's a good idea to check HW first, then set your maximum PL bid somewhere below the HW offering.

++++++

On a related note, you also cannot assume that HW and PL will give you prices that are less than vendor quotes.  Vendors use HW and PL to move excess inventory.  If a vendor does not project that they will have excess inventory, they will only give inventory to PL and HW at rates that are *higher* than what they expect to get for the inventory themselves.

I would say that at least one-third of the time when I check HW or PL, vendor quotes are cheaper, particularly for car rentals.

Overall I think that PL and HW work better for hotel rooms than for car rentals, though they come through for me often enough on car rentals that I still routinely check them.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Apr 7, 2010)

We are seeing some attractive rates for Enterprise on Maui for our May trip right now: $110 per week for a full size, plus taxes fees etc.   While Priceline and Hotwire may be cheaper, this includes your spouse as an additional driver and is fully refundable.  -- Suzanne


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2010)

You might find Alamo slightly cheaper through the Costco site, and no additional charge for a driver.


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been monitoring Hotwire for Kona Hawaii and the price has dropped each week until this Monday when it jumped $20.00 for the week. We need it this Saturday so I got it on Priceline. I paid $30.00 less than Hotwire after trying a few bids that were rejected. It is a full sized car from Hertz. I am surprised that it came back with Hertz as their prices are much higher than Alamo.


----------

